

What Ever Happened to Code Reviews? - carpal
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/01/whatever-happened-to-code-reviews.html

======
Tichy
Summary: What ever happened to Code Reviews?

~~~
raganwald
+1. This author has good ideas, but has difficulty being succinct. Thanks for
summarizing the post.

~~~
Tichy
Oh, sorry ;-) I was a bit tired, so the rest of the article was too abstract
for me, over my head...

I really wonder about the Code Reviews, though. I remember in many projects
(consulting gigs) agreeing to do code reviews, but I don't remember ever doing
any, or only very rarely. That is such a shame - maybe only the best teams can
pull off code reviews, because in other teams there would be too many issues
with brushed egos?

~~~
tjr
I've done a lot of work on avionics software. Reviews for avionics are
commonplace. In fact, sometimes it feels like half of the work is the paper
trail and making sure that everything meets FAA requirements.

But, as annoying as it feels at times, this is a good thing.

If a social web application crashed every day, it wouldn't really be a big
deal. If an airplane filled with passengers crashed every day it would be a
huge deal.

~~~
brent
Same with medical devices and FDA requirements. You wouldn't want a blood
glucose meter device to give you the wrong number!

